# Webspace für Downloads



## Krankes-Kaff (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo und liebe Grüße an Alle die mir mit ihrem Wissen weiterhelfen wollen.

Ich habe meine Homepage mommentan auf dem Server von "piranho", da es dort kostenlos ist.

Allerdings kann ich dort nur Dateien mit einer Größe von Maximal 100 KB hochladen.

Für meine Homepage möchte ich aber auch Downloads bereit stellen, welche schon mal 3-5 MB groß sein könnten.

Kennt vielleicht jemand von Euch einen kostenlosen Server, der einen solchen Dienst anbietet?

Von einem Freund habe ich erfahren, dass ich mir bei Microsoft Speicherplatz stellen lassen kann und dann halt einige Euro im Monat dafür zahlen müsste.
Weiß da jemand was von Euch?

Ich war auf der Homepage von Microsoft, habe aber nichts dergleichen gefunden!


Für Eure Hilfe bin ich euch auf jeden Fall sehr dankbar!


Viele liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Tim C. (13. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Krankes-Kaff _
> *Von einem Freund habe ich erfahren, dass ich mir bei Microsoft Speicherplatz stellen lassen kann und dann halt einige Euro im Monat dafür zahlen müsste.
> Weiß da jemand was von Euch?*


Wenn du schon bezahlen willst, dann aber bitte nicht bei Microsoft. http://www.webhostlist.de sollte genügend Informationen liefern.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (13. Mai 2004)

Ja so wirklich weiter bringen tut diese Seite mich auch nicht, dort finde ich ja nur Informationen aber keine Anbieter von Webspace! :-(

Was spricht denn gegen Webspace bei Microsoft?


Schreibt doch mal bitte aus eigenen Erfahrungen, wo ich Dateien mit 3-5MB hoch laden kann, gibt doch bestimmt nicht all zu wenige, die sowas haben oder einen vergleichbaren Download auf ihrer Seite anbieten!


Danke


----------



## Tim C. (13. Mai 2004)

Was ist denn mit dem Menüpunkt Top10? Was ist Links im Menü mit "Angebot suchen"?

Und Diskussionen zu dem besten/tollsten/sonstnochwas Webhoster hatten wir hier schon zur Genüge. Such einfach mal im Forum nach dem Schlüsselwort Webspace.


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (13. Mai 2004)

Sorry, die Top10 habe ich nicht gesehen, die sieht ja ganz gut aus!


Ich bedanke mich und wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag!


Gruß Tim


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Mai 2004)

Über die sogenannte "Top 10" der WHL gibt es sehr  variierende Meinungen (alles nachzulesen im WHL-Forum per Suche) .... darauf würde ich mich daher als Kunde jedenfalls nicht verlassen, abgesehen davon, dass es jetzt für mich eh nicht mehr interessant ist *g*


----------



## warlordmt (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

vergleichen kannst du auch noch hier:

http://www.hostsuche.de oder http://www.homepage-kosten.de

Ich persönlich kann dir http://www.webspace-verkauf.de empfehlen.

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche.


Ciaooo


----------

